# The abandoned four



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2017)

The remaining four - me, LIG, Leftie and full throttle - will be assembling at Gainsborough this coming Sunday for the empty shell that used to be the Gainsborough 8 v The Scum. While we are there, we will look at the possibility of resurrecting the original idea of a meet of 8 players in the 2 flats with 2 nights DBB and 4 rounds on the two courses around this time next year for around Â£170. Register your interest on this thread.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2017)

yeah cant wait to sign up for a team called The Scum, maybe a name rethink might help your cause


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2017)

fundy said:



			yeah cant wait to sign up for a team called The Scum, maybe a name rethink might help your cause
		
Click to expand...

The title of The Scum applied to the 8 interlopers who were billeted in a local hotel and conspired to take the Gainsborough 8 to the cleaners. We are reverting to the original idea of 8 urbane and sophisticated gentlemen enjoying a few days in excellent company - no scum to be seen.


----------



## LIG (Aug 5, 2017)

No Scum, no scam either. 

The original Flat U vs Flat D was a bit too tame as well so now it's...  The Upper Class Toffs vs The Down an' Outers.
Guess which one we are, Jim.  Just need some down and outs to sign up!


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2017)

I might be interested again next year.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			I might be interested again next year.
		
Click to expand...

It will run. We can get 8 together. By then I might need to have the downstairs flat.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 6, 2017)

It would be rude not to, I suppose.


----------



## LIG (Aug 6, 2017)

Will be happy to organise next year's event if I make it through this year's trip unscathed.:mmm:


----------



## LincolnShep (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd be interested, I'm just south of Lincoln so only half an hour up the road for me.


----------



## LIG (Aug 9, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			I'd be interested, I'm just south of Lincoln so only half an hour up the road for me.
		
Click to expand...

You're talking about next year, right? 

Will start a new thread in a week or two if I survive this year.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 12, 2017)

LIG said:



			You're talking about next year, right? 

Will start a new thread in a week or two if I survive this year.
		
Click to expand...

Weather is set fair for Sunday through Tuesday, so looking good.

Fairly new forummer RichRaph would like to reserve a place on next year's event.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 12, 2017)

i'll make a decision after tuesday....


----------



## LIG (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been up all night watching the Perseids but the sun is shining, so am really looking forward to it today. *** Y A W N ***:swing:

My charriot should be arriving shortly so I hope Leftie doesn't mind if I have 40 winks on the way up. :lol:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 13, 2017)

Interim report while LIG massages the scores. Rosecott missed from 5 feet for 6 points but beat full throttle by 4 shanks to 1.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2017)

LIG leads after the first round,


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 15, 2017)

although small in numbers, another great weekend, food was plentiful as normal, and the red wine flowed during the evening's card game.

hopefully back next year


----------



## 2blue (Aug 20, 2017)

LIG said:



			I've been up all night watching the Perseids but the sun is shining, so am really looking forward to it today. *** Y A W N ***:swing:

My charriot should be arriving shortly so I hope Leftie doesn't mind if I have 40 winks on the way up. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

A good worthwhile showing then??...  that's the Perseids of course!! ....  I'm sure the golf will have been &#128527;
Have not had the pleasure so would like to be considered for next year trip please &#128076;


----------

